# iOS Wifi Analyse



## brusezot (22 Mars 2021)

Quelqu’un connaît une application pour avoir le diagnostic et performance des réseaux wifi ?

Comme Wifi Analyser sur macOS 

Merci d’avance pour les éventuels retours iOS


----------



## ericse (22 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Il y a très peu de choses sur iOS, j'utilise l'utilitaire Airport qui a une fonction de scan WiFi qui liste les bornes avec le canal et la puissance, mais c'est vraiment limité


----------



## PDD (23 Mars 2021)

j'utilise "Speedtest" gratuit pour voir la vitesse de chargement et déchargement du réseau sur lequel je suis. Mais est ce cela que tu cherches?


----------

